# New issue.....



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright, I know I have another thread here, but I doubt it would be taken a look at now.


My old issue has been solved, disks found, Windows reinstalled, though only SP2, not SP3.


Operating system is XP Home. The issue is, when I reinstalled Windows and the drivers, it seems like not all the drivers are being able to be installed.

My main issue, however, is my wireless card. My laptop pretty much knows it's there, in a manner of speaking, as there's a program for the utility and whatnot, but for some reason the only network adapter that's showing up in the device manager under drivers is the 1394. My Dell WLAN Minicard isn't showing up in it, and I can't even open the utility program. I tried installing its driver half a dozen times, but the same thing happens and keeps happening. Also, there's graphics property issues-I don't have as many resolution options available-and for some reason, I can't play video files, even from a DVD. Any suggestions about any of this?

I DID, however, manage to get my sound driver working.


----------



## The Ace (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd try using a wired connection (if you have one) to install SP3 and the drivers (try the manufacturer's website for the latter as windows can have problems).

If needs be, download the latest wireless driver using dial-up and work from there.  You should know, though, that setting up wireless is a nightmare.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Feb 4, 2010)

Wireless is already set up. The problem is, however, that my card doesn't even appear to exist. Its utility program does, though. 

If I could get a wired connection going for it, I wouldn't even bother with the wireless card. Still, I suppose I could try to do something about it, if I ever get another ethernet cord.....


----------

